# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Teqetë e Shqipërisë

## angeldust

*Teqeja e Zallit në Gjirokastër, një dritë e vazhdueshme*

Teqeja e Zallit në Gjirokastër u ndërtua që më 1780. Këtë teqe e ka ndërtuar Sejid Asim Babai. Eshte dërguar nga qendra e bektashinjve në Haxhi Bektash. Në Gjirokastër erdhi me gradën "Gjysh". Rrjedh nga familja profetike që arrin deri te imami i shenjtë Ali Bin Ebu Talibi. Në Gjirokastër më parë kanë ardhur edhe të tjerë misionerë si Arshi Babai e të tjerë,por nuk krijuan teqera bektashiane në mjediset gjysëm të muslimanizuara të Shqipërisë Jugore. Sejid Asim Babai gëzon titullin Sejid se rrjedh nga raca e imameve e biografia e tij është shkruar në pllakën që ndodhet në Tyrbenë e tij në Teqenë e Zallit.

Në trevat jugore misionerët bektashinj kanë ardhur që në kohën e haxhi Bektash Veliut. Dervishi i tij Seri Salltek Babai, sipas Baba Ali Tomorrit ka ardhur në Shqipëri më 1325 me mision për të përhapur mistikën islame bektashiane. Punoi me dy dervishe abdalle (shëtitës) nën veladonin e priftit ortodoks me moton "Besimtarët le të stërviten me parimet e Profetit Krisht, pavarësisht se nuk përmendet Muhamedi me Aliun". Kështu Sejid Asim Babai nuk erdhi në një truall të panjohur, por me punën e tij shenjtore arriti të krijojë teqenë, e cila do të luante një rol të jashtëzakonshëm me klerikët e saj shqiptarë në Rilindjen e Madhe Shqiptare. Teqeja u rit nga ana e godinavedhe e veprimtarisë fetare, sa në kohën e Baba Ali Haqi Elbasanit u bë një institut fetar e kombëtar. Nga kjo teqe dolën klerikë patriotë të mëdhenj që në Rilindjen e Madhe Shqiptare luajtën një rol kyç në trojet tona për lindjen e Shqipërisë së lirë e të pavarur. Të tillë si Ali Haqi Elbasani ishin dhe dervishët e tij Baba Hajdar Kardhiqi, Baba Zenel Gjoksi, Baba Qamil Melani, Baba Selim Elbasani. U krijuan nga kjo teqe, teqe të tjera si ajo e Shtyfit ose Hajderie, Teqeja e Mesit ose e Baba Mexhdun Durballisë, teqeja e Baba Qamil Melanit.

Në kohën e Lidhjes së Prizrenit, Teqeja e Asim Babait në Zall ishte kthyer në shkollë klandestine shqiptare ku Baba Ali Haqiu, dervish Mediu e të tjerë ishin mësuesit e arsimit natën. Baba Ali Haqiu ishte veprimtar i madh praktik në shërbim të Abdyl Frashërit e misionit të tij në Jug të Shqipërisë. Ai organizoi bashkë me dervishët dhe myhibët e tij Kuvendin e Prevezës, Kuvendin e Gjirokastrës, Kuvendin e Janinës, Kuvendin e Frashërit në krah të Abdyl Frashërit për mos lejimin e copëtimit të tokave shqiptare nga shovinistët fqinj. Teqeja e Baba Aliut u bë asokohe depo librash shqip që shpërndaheshin në teqetë e bektashisë në trevat jugore, e që i sillte ato nga Rumania, Kajro, Sofia vetë dervishi i librave Baba Meleq Shemberdhenji i paharruar. Në Teqenë e Gjirokastrës u bë kontrolli nga policia turke e Janinës dhe librat nuk u gjetën se Baba Aliu i kishte strehuar në fshatin Lazarat. Për këtë akt të policisë turke flet kënga popullore:


O Gjirokastra me vulë
Me mendje me para shumë
Këtë radhë s'bëre punë,
Se vulosen ca spiunë
Asqer nga Janina prunë
Asqer nga Janinë erdhi
Të tri Teqetë i shkeli
Baba Ali Kalanderi
Qitapet në shesh ja derdhi,
Dale ti vulos pa mëri
Nuk u ndodh Baba Zeneli,
Baba Hajder Kalenderi
Se do të plastë Teberi.


*Këngë për Baba Rexhepin*

Larg nga vendi baltë floriri
Qaj me lot
Se çu trete si qiriri
S'duroj dot
Baba Rexhep more nur
Shkrive jetën për flamur
çdo shqiptar në Teqen tënde
Qan me lot
Ritet me At'dhen në mendje
S'duroj dot
Kur në vare ngadalë të ule
Qaj me lotë
Malet tona çu përkule
S'duroj dot
Baba Rexhep more nur
Që dhe jetën për Flamur.

Bilbil Bilbili

Për librat shqip që u gjetën në teqetë e veprimtarinë atdhetare të tre udhërëfyesve të tre Teqeve betkashiane në Gjirokastër, policia turke i internoi një kohë të gjatë Baba Aliu Haqiun, Baba Zenel Gjoksin, Baba Hajdar Kardhiqin. Baba Ali Haqiu kishte muhibe të tij gjithë dijetarët islame të qytetit të Gjirokastrës si Hysen Hoxhën, Dervish Libohovën etj. Kur ndërroi jetë Baba Ali Haqiu vendin e tij e zuri Selim Baba Elbasani që vazhdoi punën dhe luftën atdhetare të Baba Aliut për 36 vjet me radhë. Ai mbështeti Qeverinë Kombëtare të Vlorës, Kuvendin e Lushnjes e lëvizjen për demokraci të viteve 1920-1924. Mbështeti kongreset bektashiane që u zhvilluan në Shqipëri me frymë kombëtare dhe mirëpriti Kryegjyshin botëror të Bektashinjve, Kryeshenjtërinë e tij Sali Njazi Dedenë? Baba Selimi përgatiti me dije e kulturë një dervish të ri, të paharuarin mëmëdhetar,"Nderi i Kombit" Baba Rexhepin e shenjtë. Baba Selimi priti me urrejtje agresionin fashist mbi Shqipërinë etnike nën bajonetat italiane. Baba Selimi ishte për një luftë kombëtare kundër fashizmit pa ideologjinë komuniste e yllin e saj të kuq në flamurin kombëtar të Skënderbeut. Autoriteti i tij i lartë në popullin e jugut të Shqipërisë i ndaloi komunistët e Bedri Spahiut e Enver Hoxhës që të vrisnin babanë. Ndërroi jetë në 16 tetor 1944 me dëshpërim të thellë në Teqenë e Zallit të okupuar nga fara bastarde komuniste, pa patur pranë nipin e tij të dashur Dervish Rexhepin e shenjtë. Dervish Rexhepi, i angazhuar për mënjanimin e luftës vëllavrasëse do të largohej me mallëngjim nga atdheu e Baba Selimi, për të jetuar në mërgim një jetë të dytë edhe më të ndritur në shërbim të Kombit të Bektashizmës botërore duke mbajtur të ndezur në Teqenë e Detroidit të SHBA që ishte një Shqipëri e vogël e lirë, dritën e Haxhi Bektash Veliut. Vepra e Baba Rexhepit është nderi i kombit që e lindi dhe e priti, prandaj mbeti i paharruar në zemrat e besimtarëve dhe atdhetarëve në jetë të jetëve. Në vitin 1945 në postin e Asim Babait erdhi i paharruari memëdhetar Baba Ali Tomorri nga më të ndriturit në arsim e dituri, por diktatura komuniste do ta ekzekutonte më 1947. Në vitin 1948-1963 drejtuan me radhë teqenë e Zallit Baba Sherif Cenometaj e Baba Brahim Kuka, dy figura të ndritura bektashiane. Për 24 vjet me teqeja e Zallit u mbyll e u kthye në depo e azile pleqsh. Në korrik 1991 Neki Levani e rihapi. Sot të këtë qendër fetare dhe monument të kulturës bektashiane e drejton Baba Haxhiu dhe teqeja rikthehet në formën e parë me punën e përkushtuar të tij dhe të gjithë besimtarëve të trevave jugore shqiptare.

----------


## ATMAN

SULEJMAN DASHI 

Teqetë e Shqipërisë
Aspekte të historisë dhe të arkitekturës

Kultura islame paraqitet në Shqipëri me një llojshmëri temash dhe veprash të artit e të arkitekturës. Shembujt më të lashtë datojnë nga fundi i shekullit të 14-të, më të rejat janë krijime të ditëve tona. Arti ndërtimor i xhamive të traditës shqiptare është studiuar hollësisht. Është përcaktuar periodizimi historik, tipologjia e stilet, ndërsa për arkitekturën e teqeve, ende nuk kemi të botuar ndonjë studim të plotë dhe përgjithësues. Ndërkohë ka pasur përpjekje për të hetuar dhe analizuar rrugën që ndoqi arti i ndërtimit të teqeve në vendin tonë, nga autorë vendas dhe të huaj. Më kryesorët janë kreu "Ndërtimet e kultit mysliman" në punimin e "Historia e arkitekturës shqiptare"1, dhe kumtesa "Aspekte të arkitekturës turke-osmane në Shqipëri" e autorit hollandez Mackiel Kiel, e mbajtur në Budapest në Kongresin e Pestë Ndërkombëtar të Artit Turk, në vitin 19782.
      Studime të tjera paralele, që e shohin këtë trashëgimi historike e kulturore në një plan më të gjerë, janë botimet mbi arkitekturën shqiptare islamike, ku janë përfshirë edhe kërkimet tona.
     Në përgjithësi studimet parashtrojnë pikëpamje dhe mbrojnë teza të ndryshme mbi vlerat ideo-artistike dhe zhvillimin politik e shoqëror të Shqipërisë në periudhën osmane, por edhe në dy shekujt e fundit, që nga Rilindja Kombëtare dhe përgjatë qindvjeçarit të shtetit shqiptar të pavarur.
     Pikëpamje të ndryshme vërehen gjithashtu për procesin e përhapjes së fesë e të qytetërimit islam ndër shqiptarët dhe të artit e arkitekturës që lidhet me të. Këtyre do t’u shtonim edhe njohjen e përkatësisë, të disa mjeshtërve të mëdhenj shqiptarë, të cilët realizuan vepra madhore në shumë vise të perandorisë, brenda dhe jashtë vendit të tyre.
     Nuk do të ndalemi hollësisht në analizat kritike, por e kërkon vendi të citojmë, atë ç’ka lidhet me arkitekturën dhe historinë e teqeve të vendit tonë, që është objekti i këtij shkrimi.
     Në "Historinë e arkitekturës shqiptare" shkruhet se, me islamizimin e vendit, një rol të rëndësishëm lozte përhapja e doktrinave të ndryshme mistike, nëpërmjet misionarëve të ardhur nga jashtë, të cilët ndërtuan, së pari në qytete dhe më pas në fshatra, teqe dhe faltore. Teqetë përbëheshin nga konakët e banimit. Ato që kanë arritur në ditët tona, janë relativisht të reja për shkak të materialit të përdorur që nuk i ka qëndruar kohës. Ndër to vlen të përmendet Teqja e Halvetive në qytetin e Beratit e ndërtuar më...
     Një vizion më të gjerë e të thelluar paraqet punimi i autorit holandez të sipërpëmendur, i mbështetur në një bibliografi të pasur dhe në vrojtimet e bëra në vend e sidomos në Kosovë. Ai me të drejtë pohon se produkti i artit islam si xhami, teqe, medrese, por edhe kishat e manastiret edhe banesat të cilat gjenden në gjithë pjesët e Ballkanit të banuara historikisht nga shqiptarët gjatë rrjedhës së historisë së tij të gjatë, brenda dhe jashtë kufijve artificialë, me gjithë ndikimet që vërehen, janë në këtë drejtim, produkt i një arti kopmbëtar të vërtetë. Në veçanti për teqetë autori, pasi vë në dukje përhapjen e gjerë të fesë islame në popullsinë shqiptare në shekujt 17-18, (së pari nga kushtet social-ekonomike), pohon pastaj edhe rolin e urdhrave mistike në këtë proces. Ai numëron Tarikatin Rufai dhe degëzimin Axhizije të Saadive në popullatën gege të Veriut dhe bektashinjtë e degës Hajati të halvetive në popullatën toske të Jugut. Më tej ndryshimit të përkatësisë fetare të shqiptarëve - dukuri tepër e veçantë për popujt e tjerë të Ballkanit - autori i atribuon fushatën e madhe të ndërtimeve islame që mori hov në këta dy shekuj. Mjeshtërve shqiptarë lokalë u njeh pa përjashtim autorësinë, duke theksuar meritën që u takonte ndërkaq qytetarëve, dinjitarëve dhe feudalëve vendas. Ndër ta ai përmend Bushatllinjtë me rezidencë në Shkodër, Tepelenlijtë në Janinë, Toptanët dhe pasardhësit e Abdurrahman Pashës në Shqipëri të Mesme, në Tiranë e në Peqin, Vrijonët në Berat dhe Rotullat në Prizren.
      Le të shqiptojmë tani pikëpamjen tonë për historinë dhe artin e ndërtimit të teqeve në Shqipëri. Sipas nesh ajo ndahet në tri periudha:
      1- Periudha e hershme, shek. XIV-XVI, që përkufizohen në intervalin kohor të mbretërimit të Muratit të parë (1360-1389) deri te Selimi i parë (1512-1520).
      2- Periudha e dytë. shek. XVII-XIX, që përfshihen në intervalin kohor nga mbretërimi i Sulejmanit II (1520-1566) deri te Mahmuti II. (1808-1839).
      3- Periudha e tretë, shek. XIX-XX, që përfshin periudhën e Rilindjes Kombëtare deri më 1920 dhe vitet e shtetit shqiptar të pavarur.

Periudha e parë

      Historia e teqeve ka nisur në Shqipëri shumë herët, fillimisht në Krujë në malin Sarisalltik dhe në Berat në malin Tomor. Ngritja e teqeve këtu lidhet me misionarët bektashinj që zunë vend në këto vise gjatë udhëtimeve të tyre misionare shumë dekada para se të dukeshin ushtritë osmane në këto vise.
      Burimet historike tregojnë se Sarisalltiku ishte dërguar në Shqipëri3 me porosi të vetë Haxhi Bektash Veliut. Në shpellën e kreshtës së Malit të Krujës ai kish çelur një teqe. Faltoren e ka përshkuar etnografi ynë Rok Zojzi, i cili e kishte vizituar në vitet 40. Ajo lidhet me një legjendë. Është fjala për ritin e flijimit me substrat pagan të mitologjisë së vjetër ilire, të ndërthurur me princa e shenjtorë kristianë dhe që mbyllet me mbishtresën islame. Legjenda ia dedikon dervishit të shenjtë heqjen dorë nga flijimi i virgjëreshave për kurbanin ritual vjetor ndaj perëndisë. Më pas legjenda tregonte se kur Sarisalltiku ishte larguar, në rrugën e tij të kthimit kishte ndalur në Fushë-Krujë, në Shijak, në Durrës, dhe, sipas traditës, atje ku kishte ndalur çapin deri në Qerfoz, ishin ngritur me kohë teqetë.4
       Teqeja e Sarisalltikut përbëhej nga tri ndërtesa të thjeshta të lidhura me njëra-tjetrën, që dalloheshin për nga funksioni. Njëra ishte e rezervuar për miq të veçantë (duket se aty ishte edhe mejdani), njëra shërbente për banim të dervishëve punëtorë e zejtarë dhe tjetra shërbente si bujtinë për udhëtarë të rastit. Në një shkëmb pranë teqesë rridhte një burim i pashtershëm uji. Në të djathtë një palë shkallë të gurta të drejtonin në shpellën që në t’pame, - siç shkruan Zojzi, - t’ep me kuptue se nji gja mistike pshtillet rreth saj" dhe ku ishin varret e dervishëve. Këtë pamje të teqesë e ka soditur edhe studiuesja angleze Hezllëk5 (Hasluck :shkelje syri:  e cila ka lexuar datën 1190H (1776-77). Përmbajtjen e mbishkrimit që lidhej me të as ne nuk e njohim. Por dimë që një përkujdesje restauruese ishte kryer në çezmën e shkëmbit në vitin 1195 të hixhrit (1795-96) nga Bajrami prej fshatit (?) siç thuhet në mbishkrimin që Vexhi Buharaja ka lexuar gjatë vizitës së tij në shpellën e Teqesë.6
       Mendimi ynë është që teqeja ishte ndërtuar që në gjysmën e parë të shek. XIV dhe kishte vazhduar pa ndërprerje misionin e saj dhe se jeta islame kishte nisur e vazhduar pa ndërprerje në Krujë dhe kishte mbledhur rreth vetes shumë adhurues e besimtarë, çka mund të pohoet edhe nga burime të tjera historike, si dhe nga dëshmi materiale që ruhen deri sot. Prej këtyre janë 9 çezma pranë portës së hyrjes në Kala të Krujës e ndërtuar nga Veziri i madh Gazi Evrenozi në vitin 815 H. që i takon vitit 1412 (data mund të lexohet edhe 850 H=1446-47). Të një kohe me çezmën e Gazi Evrenozit janë edhe ujësjellësi dhe hamami në kala që furnizoheshin me ujë nga i njëjti tubacion. Të tjera dëshmi janë një dokument venedikas i vitit 1395, sipas të cilit sundimtarët e Krujës Helena Topia dhe Marko Barbadigo kishin sjellë në Kala një garnizon osman, por megjithatë më tepër flasin regjistrat mufasalë, më të vjetrit që zotërojmë sot. Aty përmbahen shënime për banorët vendas të Krujës, të cilët kishin në duart e tyre dekrete e temesuqe për të mos paguar taksa, sepse ishin çliruar nga detyrimet që nga koha e Sulltan Muratit I, të lëshuara nga vezirët Jakut Pasha dhe Hoxha Firuz Pasha si dhe të tjera të firmosura nga bejlerbeu i Rumelisë në Kohën e mbretërimit të Bajazitit të parë (1389-1402)7.

Ashtu si në Krujë, dukuri të jetës islame hasen edhe në Shqipërinë Jugore e Juglindore, ku ishte vendosur regjimi i timareve po nga kjo kohë. Në këto treva njihen xhamia e vjetër në Përmet ndërtuar ndërmjet viteve 1402-1421, xhamia në Kardhiq (rreth 1400) dhe një xhami në Vlorë e ndërtuar në periudhën e parë të mbretërimit të Muratit II (1421). Bashkëkohëse me këto xhami ishin edhe Teqeja në Malin e Melesinit, fillimisht bektashiane e më pas përdorur si rezidencë verore e shehlerëve Halveti. Në gjysmën e dytë të shek XV dëshmohen edhe teqe të tjera si Teqeja e Sinan Pashës në Elbasan, e cila sipas një mylknameje perandorake të vitit 1012 H. (1602-3) bëhej zotëruese e të ardhurave të një fshati pranë8. Një tjetër teqe bektashiane ishte ngritur së paku para vitit 1422, kur një klerik i ardhur nga Ysqydari qe varrosur në një tyrbe të teqesë. Teksti i mbishkrimit është: Prijësi i bektashinjve Asim Babai, nip i Hashimit, kishte ardhur nga Ysqydari e kishte zënë vend në Gjirokastër. Atje kishte vdekur e ishte varrosur në vitin 822 të Hexhires (1419-1429)9. 
       Një tjetër Teqe e rëndësishme dhe pothuaj aq e vjetër sa ajo e malit të Krujës ishte teqeja në Tomor, kushtuar Abaz Aliut, për të cilën nuk i kemi përfunduar studimet. Të tjera ishin teqeja e Kuçit pranë Bilishtit e themeluar nga Kasëm Babai, mistik i shek XV, ku ndodhet edhe tyrbja me varrin e tij të vërtetë, sepse kenotafë me emrin e tij gjendeshin edhe në Kostur e në Elbasan në teqetë e themeluara prej tij. Një teqe tjetër bektashiane gjendej në Konicë10 dhe mund të thuhet se bektashizmi deri në fund të shekullit XV kishte arritur një organizim të përsosur duke pasur në shkallë perandorie 6 qendra kryesore. Qendra e Dimotekës në Bullgari drejtonte mbarëvajtjen e teqeve për vendet ballkanike, përfshirë Shqipërinë. E njohur si teqeja e Seid Ali Sulltanit ajo pranohet edhe si djepi i kulturës bektashiane, ku çdo vit përgatiteshin rreth 400 dervishë. Andej kanë dalë edhe shumë filozofë, poetë e shkrimtarë ndër të cilët mjaft shqiptarë që çelën në vazhdim apo drejtuan teqetë në vendlindje11.
      Krahas teqeve bektashiane në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit XV patën përhapje edhe teqetë e sektit Halveti. Nuk e dimë se kur është ndërtuar teqeja halvetiane në Shqipëri dhe as dimë që në këto vite të ishte ndërtuar ndonjë faltore e tarikatit Mevlevi, përkrahës i të cilit ishte vetë Sulltan Murati i dytë. (Murati kishte qenë nxënës i sheikut Buhari)12.
      Edhe për periudhën e Mehmetit dimë pak dhe duket se në këtë interval të pasur me luftëra çlirimtare, iu kushtua më tepër kujdes ndërtimit të xhamive, kryesisht nëpër kështjellat e zotëruara nga osmanët. Këtu do të vinim në dukje politikën e posaçme që ndoqi porta e lartë me qytetin e Beratit. Vetë sulltan Mehmeti II për respekt të nënës Sit Hatun dhe gruas Gjylbehar Hatun të lindura në këto vise të Shqipërisë e pajisi këtë qytet me një dekret perandorak të titulluar Hatti-Eman, me të cilin u njihte përgjithmonë banorëve lirinë e zakoneve, të riteve dhe privilegje të tjera të veçanta, duke i përjashtuar nga taksat për mallrat e importit dhe për shpenzimet në vepra filantropike. Të vetmin detyrim ai u caktonte atyre, mbrojtjen e kalasë dhe të qytetit të Vlorës, prej nga sulltani përgatitej të hidhej në Itali13.
      Ndryshe nga Mehmeti, biri i tij Bajeziti II i njohur edhe si Bajezit Veliu, kur hipi në fron, e ndryshoi mjaft politikën e Portës në Shqipëri.
       Në përgjithësi Rumelia njohu një periudhë paqeje, që u reflektua dukshëm në arkitekturën dhe urbanistikën e qyteteve tona. Krahas xhamive, të cilat u ndërtuan nga vezirët dhe dinjitarët e tjerë shqiptarë që përbënin një rreth me peshë në shtetin dhe komandën e ushtrisë osmane të kohës, një numër i madh teqesh ndërtohen nëpër qytetet, tashmë jashtë kështjellave, duke u bërë bërthama të varosheve dhe lagjeve ndryshme.
       Një teqe e vjetër e kësaj periudhe ishte ajo e ngritur nga Iliaz Bej Mirahori në qytetin e Korçës së bashku me xhaminë, imaretin, hamamin, në zonën historike të qytetit të sotëm, ku duket se aty, hodhi shtat më pas kjo qendër e re urbane. Të tjera teqe halvetiane kanë pranë tyre të gjitha xhamitë e dekadës së fundit të shek XV të emërtuara mbretërore, si ajo në Përmet, në Elbasan, në Shkodër dhe ato në Shkup, Tetovë e Berat14.
       Fundi i shek. XV, përbën një çast historik, ku mendojmë të ndalemi, sepse, së pari, këtu përfundon periudha e hershme e ndërtimeve islame në vendin tonë, por edhe sepse në këtë kohë në krejt perandorinë kishin nisur luftërat çlirimtare dhe rebelimet ndaj autoritetit të Portës së Lartë (fillimisht në Rumeli me Huniadin e Skënderbeun e pastaj në Azi me Uzun Hasanin dhe Shah Ismailin).
       Shah Ismaili, një pasardhës i Aliut, shpalli në vitin 1502 shihizmin religjion zyrtar të Persisë. Konflikti ushtarak me dinastinë osmane kishte nisur, por Bajaziti nuk i dha betejë. Shumë historianë mendojnë se ky konflikt nuk ishte thjesht një çështje ushtarake por një dukuri tepër komplekse me implikime religjioze,që e detyroi Bajazitin II të abdikojë në favor të Selimit, djalit të tij, që gëzonte në atë kohë përkrahjen e jeniçerëve dhe që ishte pasues i tarikatit bektashi.15
         Përplasja e Ulemasë me të ashtuquajturën herezi tashmë nuk ishte një dukuri e veçuar që kishte ndodhur për herë të parë në vitin 921 kur ishte ekzekutuar për herezi e blasfemi një njeri i quajtur Mensur el Hallak. Që nga ajo kohë lëvizjet mistike kishin ndjekur dy rrugë atë "ortodokse" dhe pranë sunive (shkolla e Bagdadit) dhe ato ekstreme (shkolla e Horasanit), por që tani merrnin karakter të theksuar nacional.

Periudha e dytë - shek. XVI-XVIII

      Përgjatë këtyre tre shekujve Perandoria Osmane shënon kulmin dhe rënien e saj. Në fushën e arkitekturës formohet arti klasik osman me kryeveprat e Sinanit në arkitekturën monumentale të xhamisë dhe krijimin e shkollës së centralizuar me qendër në Stamboll. Në artin e pikturës shquhen mjeshtrat persianë, turq dhe shqiptarë, ndërsa në arkitekturë shqiptarët zënë një vend nderi duke zëvendësuar njëri-tjetrin në detyrën e lartë të kryearkitektit. Prej tyre Sasefqarr Mehmeti nga Elbasani dhe Kasem Aliu nga Grëmshi i Tomoricës, përveçse në Stamboll lanë trashëgim vepra të bukura në vendlindjen e tyre në Shqipëri, ku do të përmendim një pasazh të vakëfnamesë së Kasëmit ku thuhet:16... Nga pronat e mia të mirëfillta po lë vakëf në fshatin Grëmsh që është vendlindja ime, në nahijen e Tomoricës së Kazasë së Beratit, xhaminë, imaretin dhe banjën publike, të cilat i kam ndërtuar vetë. Një xhami për fshatin e lindjes lë trashëgim edhe veziri i madh nga Roshniku i Beratit dhe mik i ngushtë i Mrk. Kasemit, Muhamet Qypryli17.
       Kriza e religjionit në fillim të shekullit XVI ndërmjet portës dhe vendeve islame të perandorisë në anën tjetër të Bosforit, thuajse nuk u ndie në Shqipëri ku teqetë vijuan të ngrihen jo vetëm ato të urdhrave bektashi e Halveti, por edhe ato Saadi Kadiri, Rufai, dhe degëzime të tjera të Saadive e të halvetive (prej tyre përmenden degëzimet sinani e axhizi, por gjejmë gjurmë të Gjylshenive në Gjirokastër dhe të Hajative në Këlcyrë). Për rastin e parë kemi një gur varri në teqenë bektashiane të Shtufit, ku del se, Fadil Hurufiu (themelues i këtij urdhëri) kishte adhurues dy mirëbërësit që kishin ndërtuar varrin dhe abdalli i Hurufiut që ishte varrosur aty.
       Për sa i takon Hajative, kemi disa të dhëna që citon studiuesi Hezllëk, i cili numëron si teqe të këtij urdhëri (të themeluar nga Hasani i Basrës) një në Këlcyrë, që mbante datën 1211H. -1796 një tjetër në Tepelenë, në Korçë, Bilisht, në Progër dhe në Ohër, të cilat ne nuk kemi mundur t’i verifikojmë. Degëzimi Sinani kishte ngritur qysh në vitin 1551 një teqe në Prizren në lagjen e tabakëve; po ashtu në Prizren ishte dhe një degëzim i Saadive që kishte ngritur teqe, themelues i së cilës ishte Sulejman Efendiu nga Shkodra i njohur me emrin Axhize Baba ose në burimet osmane si Pir’i Sani18. Vëmendje u kemi kushtuar edhe të dhënave që jep në Sajahatnamenë e tij Evlija Çelebiu, pasi ai ka udhëtuar në këto anë dhe ka parë periudhën e lulëzimit të arkitekturës shqiptare tradicionale. Krahas xhamive dhe ndërtesave të tjera fetare e shoqërore ai përmend e përshkruan shumë teqe dhe i përcakton shqiptarët në disa qytete si besnikë të doktrinave mistike që flisnin e këndonin shumë bukur persisht. Teqetë më në zë shkruan ai, ishin teqeja e Uskurliut pranë xhamisë së plumbit në Berat (1553), teqeja bektashiane e Gazi Sinan Pashës në Elbasan, e tarikatit Halveti etj.; këtyre do t’u shtonim edhe teqe të tjera që hodhën shtat ose u rindërtuan e u zmadhuan më pas, si teqeja Saadi e sheh Radës në Tiranë dhe ajo e Zërqanit që varej prej saj, teqeja kadri e Horasanit dhe ajo Kadri e sheh Dyrrit në Tiranë, teqetë bektashiane në Tetovë, Fushë-Krujë e Frashër të themeluara nga Bersem Ali Dedeja, Baba Shemimiu dhe Baba Nasibu, teqeja halveti e pazarit në Tiranë dhe teqeja xhevleti e Ahmet Kurt Pashës në Berat. Nuk do t’i përmendim të gjitha teqetë, të cilat i kemi renditur sipas datës dhe emrit të themeluesit në një pasqyrë përmbledhëse, por do të japim karakteristikat e përgjithëshme të arkitekturës së tyre për këto dy periudha historike.
       Në planin religjioz teqetë e Shqipërisë u ndërtuan me kërkesat kanonike të secilit urdhër mistik, duke pasur pa përjashtim sallën e faljeve të emërtuar "Mejdani", e cila në murin nga kibla ka detyrimisht të spikatur niken e Mihrabit për çdo faltore islame. Sipas kërkesave specifike, secili tarikat i veçantë, e organizon brendinë me praninë ose jo të mafilit dhe, për rastin e teqesë halveti, ngjitur është edhe qelia apo mjedisi i vetmisë. Për mejdanin nuk ka ndonjë rregull, ai bën pjesë si volum i veçantë ndaj ndërtesave të tjera ose zgjidhet një dhomë e banesës kryesisht në katin e parë. Përbërës i teqesë është detyrimisht mekami (në traditën tonë thirret edhe varri monumental i themeluesit, por edhe kube, tyrbe e shoqëruar me nekropolin (varrezat e klerikëve dhe të besnikëve të teqesë e të familiarëve të tyre). Shembulli më i vjetër, i vitit 1494, që ruhet pjesërisht, është konaku i banimit të dervishëve të teqesë halveti të Sheh Hasanit në Berat dhe disa tyrbe nëpër teqetë që kohë pas kohe ishin rindërtuar e zmadhuar dhe si të tilla me stilin e kohës i kemi grupuar në periudhën e dytë. Thuhet se Teqeja Harabati e Tetovës kishte nisur jetën e saj sipas modelit të Teqesë së Haxhi Bektashit por edhe këtu kompleksi ndërtimor i saj është i një kohe më të vonë19.
       Periudha e dytë është vazhdim i së parës. Për arkitekturën e xhamive, ndiqet modeli i klasikut osman në sistemin e kullijve ku ndodhen së bashku me medresenë banjat, imaretet edhe teqetë. Bektashinjtë ndërkohë i kanë funksionet e kullijve pa xhami pranë (përveç një rasti në Velabisht) në ndonjë rast kemi edhe xhami të kthyera në teqe si ajo e Rufaive në lagjen Murat Çelepie të Beratit apo dhe dy teqe të urdhrave të ndryshme Rufai e Xhevleti (teqeja e Sheh Qerimit pranë asaj të Ahmet Kurt Pashës gjithashtu në Berat). Në shekujt XVII-XVIII kemi në përgjithësi një lulëzim të kulturës e të artit islam në Shqipëri, i kushtëzuar kryesisht nga dy faktorë kryesorë socialë-ekonomikë dhe organizativë. Së pari, është decentralizimi i zyrës perandorake të arkitekturës dhe krijimi në të gjitha qytetet i zyrave të urbanistikës e të arkitekturës dhe i gildeve të mjeshtërive që projektojnë e zbatojnë vetë projektet e shtëpive, xhamive, teqeve dhe të veprave të tjera me karakater publik. Faktor tjetër është lëvizja kombëtare me bazë religjioni që diferencon në metropolin perandorak ndjenjën e kombësisë, së pari tek arabët, që kishin në zotërim Ulemanë, te shqiptarët që kishin në duar ushtrinë dhe vetë turqit që trashëgonin dinastinë. Veprat fetare në të gjitha krahinat e qytetet e vendit lidhen me emra shqiptarësh të të gjitha sferave, ushtarake, të artit e të kulturës dhe të klerit mysliman. Teqetë e ndryshme të Shqipërisë në këtë periudhë bëjnë pjesë në fondin më të vyer të trashëgimit tonë arkitekturor dhe artistik, si teqeja Harabati e themeluar nga Sersem Ali Dedeja në Tetovë dhe e kompletuar nga Koxha Rexhep Pasha, teqeja xhelveti e Ahmet Kurt Pashës në Berat, teqeja e Sheh Dyrrit në Tiranë, teqeja e shehelerëve Saadi në Zerqan, teqeja e Dollmës në Krujë etj. Përveç vlerave arkitekturore teqetë e kësaj periudhe janë të pasura me dekoracione në gur, dru dhe në artin e pikturës murale dekorative të ngjashme me motivet e kostumet tona popullore, por edhe me ekspresione të kompozicionit lindor që i bashkon ato me artin islamik në përgjithësi në të cilin dhanë e morën mjeshtërit shqiptarë.
         Shekulli XIX përbën periudhën e tretë të historisë së teqeve. Është koha e përpjekjes të feudalëve shqiptarë për shkëputje nga Porta e Lartë. që u pasua nga lëvizja politike-kulturore e Rilindjes Kombëtare, e cila çoi në formimin e shtetit shqiptar të pavarur, në autoqefalinë e komuniteteve fetare, në veçanti në krijimin e kryegjyshatës botërore bektashiane në Tiranë etj. Teqetë e reja që u ndërtuan dhe sidomos restaurimet pjesore e tërësore që u kryen pas dëmtimeve nga luftrat ballkanike e më pas, i kemi ruajtur në një punim tjetër që shpresojmë ta komunikojmë në të ardhmen.

----------


## albprofiler

Disa verejtje algebres per shkrimin e mesiperm.
Per ato perversionet qe po shkruan ti mos harro se jane vetem fjale nga ibn tejmija dhe te tillet si ai tradite jo e pejgamberit por tradite e rrugaqve .
Une nuk dua te merrem me tradita te rrugaqve dhe nuk dua te them perversionet qe mundet nje besimtar ti lexoj tek te tjeret,  por po me duket se nganjeher eshte e nevojshme se disave nuk po u ndalet turri.

Existojne disa hadithe te buhariu qe nuk e respektojne as Pejgamberin tone a.s.
Ato jane te transmetuara nga ky (catman apo njeriu mace spo di si me e quajte,apo djali i maces),jane transmetuar edhe tjera hadithe edhe nga ajshja dhe te tjere qe nuk e nderojne aspak Muhamedin a.s .
Ka edhe shkrime te tjera nga dijetar sunni ku shkruajne se njeri nga khalifet e pare ka qene homo .
E keshtu me rradhe do te dalin shume dokumente .
Tek e fundit ju po akuzoni me fjalet e ibni tejmijes .Dikush mund tju akuzoj me dokumentate juaja

----------

